# 36/37/38



## larock65 (Oct 31, 2015)

36/37/38
Three of my favorite Schwinns!


----------



## the tinker (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice!!!


----------



## ballooney (Nov 1, 2015)

Wait!  Those are 3 of my favorite Schwinns too 
Great bikes...love the paint schemes.


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 1, 2015)

Two is company...you should probably let one of those go.


----------



## laid55 (Nov 1, 2015)

great lineup!!
You need to buy my 39"!!!


----------



## larock65 (Nov 1, 2015)

laid55 said:


> great lineup!!
> You need to buy my 39"!!!




If the 39 wasn't a 20" frame and had original paint it would be at my house!


----------



## laid55 (Nov 1, 2015)

larock65 said:


> If the 39 wasn't a 20" frame and had original paint it would be at my house!




if it wasn't a 20" frame and had original paint I wouldn't be selling it!! LOL


----------



## Stickley (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow ! What a set ! Are you going to continue by year ?


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice threesome! Reminds me of my Elgin Oriole gang.


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2015)

Good things come in threes....


----------



## larock65 (Nov 2, 2015)

Keep the triples rolling!
Nice stuff guys!


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 2, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Nice threesome! Reminds me of my Elgin Oriole gang.
> 
> View attachment 248062




Nice! Have all the makes


----------



## dave429 (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice Bikes! Thanks for the show and tell!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 4, 2015)

Maybe we need a "Threesome Thursday" thread.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Nov 13, 2015)

larock65 said:


> keep the triples rolling!
> Nice stuff guys!




how about my quintuplets....


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 13, 2015)

sickdogsDX said:


> how about my quintuplets....View attachment 250566




very nice . i like them a lot thanks for putting thees great bikes on   from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 13, 2015)

catfish said:


> View attachment 248067
> 
> Good things come in threes....




wow nice catfish .your right good things come in threes!!!!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

I know you have most likely seen it.  3 bluebird frame and forks in three days.


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 13, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I know you have most likely seen it.  3 bluebird frame and forks in three days.
> View attachment 250569



still nice to see thees birds!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

lol...sorry.  I just noticed that this is a Schwinn thread.   still, good thread


----------



## TheDXjedi (Nov 13, 2015)

Hey Chris all bikes are welcome as far as I'm concerned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larock65 (Nov 13, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> lol...sorry.  I just noticed that this is a Schwinn thread.   still, good thread



Doesn't matter to me Chris! 
That is a rare sight indeed.


----------



## RustyHornet (Nov 13, 2015)

OP, those 3 are absolutely gorgeous. 

Here's 4 of mine together, taken just hours before I brought home my '37? Admiral. I have not got a pic of them all together yet. But '52 Hornet, '54 DX Spitfire, '54 Leader and '36 Goodrich. 






They are all undergoing makeovers this winter, some minor, some major, but when they are all done, I'll post back here.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 13, 2015)

Those DXs are suhhweet!


----------

